# How should i decorate a pink sparkly viv?



## Disaronno (Oct 27, 2010)

Thinking about getting this viv as it matches my room but not quite sure how to decorate it?







do i go all girly and have a pink background or do i have another colour? also getting something like this made in pink







but what else could i have? any suggestions would be appreciated  Thank you and also a picture of the dragon incase she doesnt look like she would suit the pink over the top girly look :lol2:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Paint it a different colour! :lol2: Only joking. Gorgeous looking dragon too! What are you going to be using as a basking area? I can make some pretty good looking hides and rocky areas, here's an example...



















Could even have a girly 'touch' added to it!


----------



## Disaronno (Oct 27, 2010)

Looks nice but how girly can you make it :lol2:


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Well that one has long gone but I can pretty much make anything you wanted in any colour with added sparkle, glitter and such!


----------



## joe1981 (Dec 14, 2012)

tomcannon said:


> Paint it a different colour! :lol2: Only joking. Gorgeous looking dragon too! What are you going to be using as a basking area? I can make some pretty good looking hides and rocky areas, here's an example...
> 
> Could even have a girly 'touch' added to it!


What like an oven and washing machine? Would brightly coloured objects cause problems for the Beardie?


----------



## Disaronno (Oct 27, 2010)

joe1981 said:


> What like an oven and washing machine? Would brightly coloured objects cause problems for the Beardie?


Maybe a dishwasher too?
Was thinking the same about the bright colours but i would cover the pink inside anyway


----------



## joe1981 (Dec 14, 2012)

Disaronno said:


> Maybe a dishwasher too?
> Was thinking the same about the bright colours but i would cover the pink inside anyway


I'm sure Tom could build in a kitchen area :whistling2:.


----------



## Disaronno (Oct 27, 2010)

joe1981 said:


> I'm sure Tom could build in a kitchen area :whistling2:.


Love your idea but dont think ill be using it :razz:


----------



## XFile (Apr 13, 2008)

Each to their own I guess :lol2:


----------



## Marwolaeth (Oct 29, 2012)

Get one of these! 
(_Liophidium pattoni_)


----------



## Disaronno (Oct 27, 2010)

Pretty but i cant use a snake for decorating:lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

joe1981 said:


> What like an oven and washing machine? Would brightly coloured objects cause problems for the Beardie?


the sun doesn't seem to bother them :whistling2:


----------



## joe1981 (Dec 14, 2012)

Meko said:


> the sun doesn't seem to bother them :whistling2:


Yeah good point! :lol2:

Tinsel, lots of pink tinsel would do the trick i bet. Just imagine how Julian Clary would have it and you can't go wrong :gasp:


----------



## Disaronno (Oct 27, 2010)

joe1981 said:


> Yeah good point! :lol2:
> 
> Tinsel, lots of pink tinsel would do the trick i bet. Just imagine how Julian Clary would have it and you can't go wrong :gasp:


You have conpletely misuderstood what i want:lol2:


----------



## AmieeJayne (Mar 22, 2013)

I think iv seen this for sale!


----------



## Disaronno (Oct 27, 2010)

I found them on ebay the compay make all sorts of vivs in different colours, nice to see something other than plain wood


----------



## bruton2000 (Jun 29, 2009)

LOve something different.....
I think the main fixtures would be good in grey, as that goes nicely with Pink !! dont want to over do it.

Then paint some large flat stones in pink, or glitter paint cover them in waterproof varnish and use them as stepping stones around the substrate. 

Add a couple of fake pink plants maybe a fake orchid in a corner.......

Although you might want to check that your BD doesnt mind, mine used to go crazy at my red nails trying to bite them...........so they do sometimes have funny reactions......mind you mine was male !!!!:lol2:


----------



## Disaronno (Oct 27, 2010)

bruton2000 said:


> LOve something different.....
> I think the main fixtures would be good in grey, as that goes nicely with Pink !! dont want to over do it.
> 
> Then paint some large flat stones in pink, or glitter paint cover them in waterproof varnish and use them as stepping stones around the substrate.
> ...


I was thinking grey as my rooms grey and pink so thought that might be the best option. My nails are bright pink at the moment but shes not bothered or if she is shes never shown she is so hopefully shes happy in a girly new viv :lol2:Will look into pink fake plants didnt even think of that until you said so thank you


----------



## bruton2000 (Jun 29, 2009)

No Probs.......have fun ....

How about a pink ceramic bowl ? 


Happy Pet 'Hugs' Ceramic Dog Food Feeding Bowl - Small - Pink or Blue | eBay


----------



## Disaronno (Oct 27, 2010)

bruton2000 said:


> No Probs.......have fun ....
> 
> How about a pink ceramic bowl ?
> 
> ...


Been looking for one for ages but they all had dog paws never thought to check ebay thank you


----------



## acromyrmexbob (Oct 3, 2010)

Just seen this, :censor:!
First thing comes to mind is it might be appropriate to only put male beardies in this together. :whistling2:
Then I was thinking. What you should do is go natural. Don't try to build on the clearly unusual colour and style by adding more statement to it inside. The outside colour says everything you could want about itself. So go for a normal, understated setup, build a back ground or get tom to make one, don't be tempted to add pink this and yellow that. Your finished effect will be first impressions from the outside and then the impact of a very well set up habitat for your pets within, the best of both worlds. 

Unless your just daft in which case I would fit it out with some Chandoleirs around your UV lamps, some nice blue rock work and a pair of sunglasses and a pack of Paracetamol for your lizard! :2thumb:


----------



## Disaronno (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah i didnt want it to over the top but then i didnt know if that was the best idea which is why i asked for peoples suggestions. I will be getting tom to make something but not 100% sure what yet, think ill add a couple of pink touches as she has purple now anyway so i think ill probably go with a grey theme with a couple of pink bits


----------



## tomcannon (Jan 2, 2008)

Disaronno said:


> Yeah i didnt want it to over the top but then i didnt know if that was the best idea which is why i asked for peoples suggestions. I will be getting tom to make something but not 100% sure what yet, think ill add a couple of pink touches as she has purple now anyway so i think ill probably go with a grey theme with a couple of pink bits


Best get to the drawing board then to send some ideas my way! I look forward to it, sounds like it may be something a little different to the norm!


----------



## Moonmoth (Feb 4, 2013)

I love this, something a bit different, cant wait to see what you come up with


----------



## SkinsNScales (Jun 22, 2011)

its got to be a pink castel like a fairy tail land with a women letting down her hair and the beardy will be the dragon guarding it


----------



## spudfarrar (Nov 14, 2012)

Cant wait to see how you decide to decorate this viv lol completly different to anything ive seen before good luck


----------



## Disaronno (Oct 27, 2010)

Ill put pictures once im done


----------

